# When are the black friday sales announced?



## Valérie_D (Oct 27, 2015)

Just wondering, thank you for the infos


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 27, 2015)

It depends on the developer. Some announce a week or two in advance and most do within the week of, but there are many who don't announce anything until Black Friday has started.


----------



## drumman (Oct 27, 2015)

It's "stand by for announcements" until Nov 26. In the meantime, save your money. Don't buy food or pay the rent or take a vacation or clothe your kids or crazy stuff like that. Just think, "vst" -- very satisfying toys.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2015)

Coffee is optional, though...


----------



## tack (Oct 27, 2015)

creativeforge said:


> Coffee is *not *optional, though...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2015)

tack said:


> Fixed it for you.



Where is it? A little cream, and stevia or honey please...


----------



## james7275 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just bought the Albion One crossgrade and East West gold bundle. Black Friday came early for me this year, as that's all I want and can afford.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 28, 2015)

james7275 said:


> Just bought the Albion One crossgrade and East West gold bundle. Black Friday came early for me this year, as that's all I want and can afford.



I know the feeling - I bought the crossgrades for both Albion One and Symphony Series Brass Collection last week, which barring some jaw-dropping, irresistible holiday sale, should probably spell the end of my musical expenditures for 2015.

EDIT: Man, I have no willpower. Not an hour after writing this, I bought another sample library (Heavyocity Ensemble Metal Collection). Well, I decided that I needed it for a current project, so it wasn't frivolous ... but neither were the tortured screams of my credit card.


----------



## Jake (Oct 28, 2015)

creativeforge said:


> Where is it? A little cream, and stevia or honey please...


Ah yes, great minds!


----------



## doctornine (Oct 28, 2015)

The thing is….. you wait for Black Friday, only to find the stuff you *really* want isn't on sale, so you end up buying stuff that is on sale, cause…. it's on sale.
This year, I'm sticking to my needs list, rather than a wants list


----------



## tack (Oct 28, 2015)

doctornine said:


> This year, I'm sticking to my needs list, rather than a wants list


Out of curiosity, what does your needs list look like?


----------



## doctornine (Oct 28, 2015)

I need to not spend any more money ! Yeah, right


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 28, 2015)

Groove3 started with their tutorials and subscriptions. Since I live in a warm climate I should go outside and play, enjoy the outdoors. No more PayPal bill me later for me. I've haven't paid it all off. What worse is being 15 minutes away from Guitar Center.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm in the process of putting my needs list together right now. ^_^


----------



## brett (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone know when NI tends to have their sales?


----------



## Mystic (Oct 28, 2015)

They had their upgrade sale a few months ago. They will be doing another sale this winter. If I remember correctly, they had one on Black Friday.


----------



## brett (Oct 28, 2015)

Mystic said:


> They had their upgrade sale a few months ago. They will be doing another sale this winter. If I remember correctly, they had one on Black Friday.


Fingers crossed here


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 29, 2015)

Valérie_D said:


> Just wondering, thank you for the infos


No set time, Val. Generally, they're somewhere around the week or two preceding 27 November.


----------



## Kejero (Oct 29, 2015)

As always, these sites may be useful come next BF:

http://rekkerd.org/deals-deals-deals/
http://www.kvraudio.com/deals.php


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 29, 2015)

A day late and a dollar short in my experience.


Valérie_D said:


> Just wondering, thank you for the infos


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 29, 2015)

WindcryMusic said:


> I know the feeling - I bought the crossgrades for both Albion One and Symphony Series Brass Collection last week, which barring some jaw-dropping, irresistible holiday sale, should probably spell the end of my musical expenditures for 2015.
> 
> EDIT: Man, I have no willpower. Not an hour after writing this, I bought another sample library (Heavyocity Ensemble Metal Collection). Well, I decided that I needed it for a current project, so it wasn't frivolous ... but neither were the tortured screams of my credit card.



Aha! I just got the Albino One crossgrade and the Symphony Brass crossgrade is waiting for checkout, making me feel a little guilty, and making my card squeal with delight.

So, any regrets?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 29, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> Albino One



Albino? I might try to get that one too. I have Albion One, but I'm missing the Albino One, which I've heard is good


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 29, 2015)

I am selling lacrosse-grade albino onesies. I've gotta whole load of it out the back


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 29, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> Aha! I just got the Albino One crossgrade and the Symphony Brass crossgrade is waiting for checkout, making me feel a little guilty, and making my card squeal with delight.
> 
> So, any regrets?



Hehe. I'm not going to mention the funny typo.

No, I have no regrets at all thus far. All three of the libraries I've added this week (the two you mentioned plus Heavocity Master Sessions Metal Ensemble Collection) seem to me to be terrific upgrades on anything like them that I've owned before. When I fired up Kontakt last night, I was like a kid in a candy store … surrounded by delectable delights beyond my imaginings.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 29, 2015)

WindcryMusic said:


> Hehe. I'm not going to mention the funny typo.
> 
> No, I have no regrets at all thus far. All three of the libraries I've added this week (the two you mentioned plus Heavocity Master Sessions Metal Ensemble Collection) seem to me to be terrific upgrades on anything like them that I've owned before. When I fired up Kontakt last night, I was like a kid in a candy store … surrounded by delectable delights beyond my imaginings.


I like the Dr Alban sounds but I am finding the interface a pain - really fiddly.
I have watched plenty of Symphony Brass vids - and I have been trying to think how to set up a few instances to cover the most useful articulations across the ensembles and solos - i.e. using one instance for main artics, one for expression, one for legato for each instrument (oh lord - that's 27 I think!) - have you attacked that - how are doing it?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 29, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> I like the Dr Alban sounds but I am finding the interface a pain - really fiddly.
> I have watched plenty of Symphony Brass vids - and I have been trying to think how to set up a few instances to cover the most useful articulations across the ensembles and solos - i.e. using one instance for main artics, one for expression, one for legato for each instrument (oh lord - that's 27 I think!) - have you attacked that - how are doing it?



I probably won't be of much help to you there, as I seldom use keyswitches for articulations - rather, I set up a separate instance and channel for each articulation I am using. I have 32 GB of RAM in my DAW, so this seldom presents a problem.

From what I saw in Daniel's video, it seems like the articulation setup in Brass Collection is quite powerful, and I haven't seen anything in my use of the UI thus far to indicate otherwise. But perhaps the very flexibility of it could make it seem fiddly to some, because of the inherent increase in complexity of the configuration thereof.


----------



## edhamilton (Oct 29, 2015)

If Spitfire does a strong black friday sale - my wallet is DOOMED.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 29, 2015)

edhamilton said:


> If Spitfire does a strong black friday sale - my wallet is DOOMED.



Last year's was their first, but considering they were known for Never doing sales it was a big deal- the bundle matrix was new...
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General PR Materials/BLACK FRIDAY 2014/SA_BF_BUNDLES_MATRIX.pdf

But most sales are not posted until Nov (maybe look around next week) then around Nov 15th everyone starts to jump in. Doesn't give you a ton of time to decide, but that might be their strategy.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 30, 2015)

I was expecting for SF to have out all the BML Vol. II stuff by now, and hopefully pick it up on Black Friday. Strangly, non of it is out!


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm thinking of disabling the internet connection and go outside and play since we will have nice weather.


----------



## resound (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm hoping for a good NI sale. I've gone too long without owning the full version of Kontakt!


----------



## trotamusicos (Nov 1, 2015)

Does Audiobro black friday sale ? Now, I see a good deal on their website and I don't know if pull the trigger right now or wait until Black Friday.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 1, 2015)

trotamusicos said:


> Does Audiobro black friday sale ? Now, I see a good deal on their website and I don't know if pull the trigger right now or wait until Black Friday.


They had a sale last January and as far as I can tell, have kept the same price since then on LASS 2.5 which is $799. If I remember correctly, it was not discounted more than this for black friday last year. Not sure if they will be dropping it more than that. It would be a great deal if they did.


----------



## trotamusicos (Nov 1, 2015)

patrick76 said:


> They had a sale last January and as far as I can tell, have kept the same price since then on LASS 2.5 which is $799. If I remember correctly, it was not discounted more than this for black friday last year. Not sure if they will be dropping it more than that. It would be a great deal if they did.



Thank you very much for your answer. I'm more interested in LA Drama Drums, at $399 I think that is a good deal.


----------



## Kejero (Nov 2, 2015)

I might focus my Black Friday funds this year on some SSD's or possiblya NAS system for backups... Anyone here any suggestions for websites to keep an eye on that sell these, and are known for BF discounts? 

I should also mention I'm in Europe, where the Black Friday craze isn't rooted quite as deeply yet, but I could imagine a decent discount making up for overseas shipping costs.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 4, 2015)

Bump... Only 23 days left. Developers start yer engines!...


----------

